

CPython 2.7: dict() vs {} performance - rguldener
http://doughellmann.com/2012/11/the-performance-impact-of-using-dict-instead-of-in-cpython-2-7-2.html#

======
SEJeff
This is great sleuthing. Bravo sir for a great read. An open source project I
contribute to quite a bit uses the dict(foo="bar") method. Perhaps it is time
to do some cleanups.

